# Ricky Davis/Wally Szerbiak



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I admit, I was shocked to see Wally Szerbiak traded away. I kinda saw them as a modern day Stockton and Malone--thought they'd both be in Minnesota forever.

I read someplace yesterday that the driving force behind this trade was Kevin Garnett?! That he was so displeased with the TWolves last couple of games he made the decision? If so, that's pretty harsh. Or it's just media crap. Anyone know?

Anyway, Wally rocked in Boston last night. Celtics crowd adored him after the first three-pointer, and he was very gracious after the Celts beat the Kings.

Meanwhile, looks like Ricky Davis did a bit of okay for Minnesota too. Twenty-six points and nine assists--can't beat that for a first game in a new uniform.

Maybe this is one of those perfect business deals: Where both sides think they got the best of the other?

Laurie


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I was very impressed last night by Wally's attitude, energy, and confidence. The Celts needed a change, I'm just not convinced trading away Ricky Davis was the best way to go about that.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I was sad to see wally go but in a way happy because i knew we needed a guy to score but he also had to play defense wally can light it up but is a liability on defense although he has improved

EDIT: 900th Post


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I am glad this went down. No offense meant here just giving an honest opinion from a Celtics fan. And for the record I am in the minority. Go read the Boston board - people are blasting Ainge.

But I'll say this about Ricky. I am a fan of his. He's a super-high energy guy. Fun to watch and can get hot and light it up. But there's something empty about it that does not equal wins. Granted my Celtics right now are young and need a couple years. But I always felt like Ricky was like Marbury in that he was missing that x factor that not only give you numbers but also get's your teams W's.

But we'll see. This could be a good move for both teams. I for one am happy to have Wally in _Celtic _ Green.

Adios and good luck.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> I am glad this went down. No offense meant here just giving an honest opinion from a Celtics fan. And for the record I am in the minority. Go read the Boston board - people are blasting Ainge.
> 
> But I'll say this about Ricky. I am a fan of his. He's a super-high energy guy. Fun to watch and can get hot and light it up. But there's something empty about it that does not equal wins. Granted my Celtics right now are young and need a couple years. But I always felt like Ricky was like Marbury in that he was missing that x factor that not only give you numbers but also get's your teams W's.
> 
> ...


The thing with Ricky is, he's just a guy who's always been in "rebuilding mode."

He's also night and day when you compare him to the way he was in Clevland and Boston.

Also, the only reason you love this trade is because of stone hands...too bad we can't have our Blount turnover uCash game anymore.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Also, the only reason you love this trade is because of stone hands...too bad we can't have our Blount turnover uCash game anymore.


 :biggrin: not the _only _ reason - but I do love that Blount is gone.


----------

